# INFP seeking to make a decent living



## Jor (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello. I am currently enrolled in college and graduated high school about 15 months ago. I've completed only one semester and have been ignoring college and working instead. I am having a major difficulty choosing a career. I'm looking to make at least $60,000 per year, do something I enjoy or at least don't dread doing, and not have to go to grad school (though I will earn up to a Master's if necessary; a doctorate if it's the only choice). Also, as someone who suffers from severe anxiety issues, I would like it to be as stress-free as possible; but who doesn't, right? The difficult thing about this is I am an INFP, and all careers suggested for me are things like writer, poet, musician, artist, etc. Like my thread title says, I am seeking to make a decent living. I want to support a family one day, not be a starving artist. I want to do something that helps people, and so I got really interested in healthcare, but the problem there is I hate science and am really bad at it. The subjects I am interested in most are English and psychology. The thing with English is that I could do something like editing, which I am currently considering, but the salary is fairly low. An English major leads to a low salary career, though I may go through with it since I'd at least most likely enjoy or not hate it. A career as a psychologist I am not interested in as I have way too many issues of my own and would not be able to tolerate all of the stress of other people's issues. When it comes to the Strong Interest Inventory, I score very high in Artistic, decently in Social, very low in Investigative, and then whopping 0s in the other categories. I absolutely hate the idea of doing something businessy, financial, realistic, or physical. When it comes to hobbies and interests, I enjoy writing, music, guitar, reading, photography, nature, and being around close friends/family. If anyone can give suggestions I'd appreciate it.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Jor said:


> I would like it to be as stress-free as possible; but who doesn't, right?


If my job were stress-free, I would never get any work done.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as you. I thought about becoming a professional artist, but honestly I hate drawing what other people want me to draw. I prefer keeping that as a hobby and doing it when I feel like it. I will say though, becoming a commissioned painter is one way to make some bank, if you don't mind doing what others want. Either that or you can try to play the independent scene for awhile by painting what you want to paint and then trying to sell your works. If you know anyone who can showcase your stuff that'll be a plus. It's all about getting known in the art industry, a name sells more then anything.

But that's assuming you're into the painting side of being artsy fartsy. What are your skills? What do you enjoy doing that you think you could make a living with?


----------



## Discovery (Jul 3, 2014)

INFP's often have a tough time being satisfied careerwise..Even if we find something that we think we really like, it's often just a matter of time before we become disinterested in the routine and get bored. We ideally want something that inspires our soul yet provides a pathway for us to be creative and work in our own unique way, at our own pace. True, it seems like most of our strengths seem to be generally geared towards the artistic/liberal arts spectrum, which can be daunting for anyone preferring something more steady and reliable. Society in general doesn't seem to place a high value on the best gifts most INFP's have to offer, so we simply do our best to 'make do' and cope with jobs that may pay well but fail to fulfill us.

Have you considered applying for a college specializing in artistic interests or careers? Often they aren't the cheapest of colleges, and often the degrees they offer aren't the most versatile in the professional/business world, but they can still get you pointed in the direction your strengths lie. Starting salaries aren't up in the 60k range, but honestly most won't be with your interests...

Another possibility that I've considered myself, is forestry. If you live in the United States, you could work your way up the ladder working for the National Forest Service or National Park Service as a ranger or biologist/ecologist. After a few years, you could certainly work your way up the ladder. Check out their website..


----------



## Jor (Sep 2, 2014)

Kebachi said:


> But that's assuming you're into the painting side of being artsy fartsy. What are your skills? What do you enjoy doing that you think you could make a living with?


Nice. I wish I was able to paint/draw. For skills, I'd say I am good at writing. I am decent at guitar, but don't know music theory. I don't think I can make a living with either. Like I said, I definitely don't want to go down a starving artist road.


----------



## Jor (Sep 2, 2014)

Discovery said:


> Another possibility that I've considered myself, is forestry. If you live in the United States, you could work your way up the ladder working for the National Forest Service or National Park Service as a ranger or biologist/ecologist. After a few years, you could certainly work your way up the ladder. Check out their website..


Interesting. How high of a salary could someone get with something in that area?


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Would you consider IT work at all; specifically web application software development?

Web development caters nicely to one's creative side; the work is lucrative and in ever-increasing demand as browser-based applications are becoming mainstream in the commercial world. One doesn't need to be a scientific genius to get into the software side of web development. 

I work in software with nothing but a 2-year diploma (Canada. Probably the equivalent of an associate's degree) in Software Development. Not a math or science course to be found in my entire program. All system analysis, programming techniques, database development, interface design, web design, etc. courses. 

Getting into $60k a year + isn't hard in the software industry and you don't have to be the best of the best. Willingness to learn a skill and computer literacy, as well as having a bit of a knack for logic or problem solving, is all you'd need!


----------



## Jor (Sep 2, 2014)

action9000 said:


> Would you consider IT work at all; specifically web application software development?
> 
> Web development caters nicely to one's creative side; the work is lucrative and in ever-increasing demand as browser-based applications are becoming mainstream in the commercial world. One doesn't need to be a scientific genius to get into the software side of web development.
> 
> ...


I used to consider web design. That sounds nice. I've done basic HTML stuff and created my own webpage in a college class. I used to enjoy HTML and tweaking a page or profile exactly to my liking. I am willing to learn a skill and I am good with computers, but I'm not a logic type guy. I would love not having to take math and science courses though. I don't think I'd ever be able to pass calculus.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Jor said:


> Hello. I am currently enrolled in college and graduated high school about 15 months ago. I've completed only one semester and have been ignoring college and working instead. I am having a major difficulty choosing a career. I'm looking to make at least $60,000 per year, do something I enjoy or at least don't dread doing, and not have to go to grad school (though I will earn up to a Master's if necessary; a doctorate if it's the only choice). Also, as someone who suffers from severe anxiety issues, I would like it to be as stress-free as possible; but who doesn't, right? The difficult thing about this is I am an INFP, and all careers suggested for me are things like writer, poet, musician, artist, etc. Like my thread title says, I am seeking to make a decent living. I want to support a family one day, not be a starving artist. I want to do something that helps people, and so I got really interested in healthcare, but the problem there is I hate science and am really bad at it. The subjects I am interested in most are English and psychology. The thing with English is that I could do something like editing, which I am currently considering, but the salary is fairly low. An English major leads to a low salary career, though I may go through with it since I'd at least most likely enjoy or not hate it. A career as a psychologist I am not interested in as I have way too many issues of my own and would not be able to tolerate all of the stress of other people's issues. When it comes to the Strong Interest Inventory, I score very high in Artistic, decently in Social, very low in Investigative, and then whopping 0s in the other categories. I absolutely hate the idea of doing something businessy, financial, realistic, or physical. When it comes to hobbies and interests, I enjoy writing, music, guitar, reading, photography, nature, and being around close friends/family. If anyone can give suggestions I'd appreciate it.


Clinical psychologist.


----------



## Jor (Sep 2, 2014)

Killbain said:


> Clinical psychologist.


I would love that, but I suffer from about 5 mental illnesses and wouldn't be able to tolerate the stress from having patients discuss their problems. It's also a lot of schooling.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Jor said:


> I would love that, but I suffer from about 5 mental illnesses and wouldn't be able to tolerate the stress from having patients discuss their problems. It's also a lot of schooling.


I don't know........if you have actually dealt with mental illness, assuming you could get them under control, you would be uniquely qualified to help others. Few psychologists / psychiatrists have actually suffered the conditions they they treat.

I don't see how you can round the problem of study / qualification and get into the $60k bracket - most disciplines in that sort of area require some skill, qualification and knowledge.

What about counselling and social work.....again you have some unique perspectives to offer?


----------



## Jor (Sep 2, 2014)

Killbain said:


> I don't know........if you have actually dealt with mental illness, assuming you could get them under control, you would be uniquely qualified to help others. Few psychologists / psychiatrists have actually suffered the conditions they they treat.


Very true. It'll be unlikely for me to become completely mental illness free since PTSD is considered incurable, but who knows.



> What about counselling and social work.....again you have some unique perspectives to offer?


Low salary aren't they? They're down there with editor; I'll settle for it with the low salary if I really can't find anything else.


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

> I don't see how you can round the problem of study / qualification and get into the $60k bracket


At least in Canada, a popular solution for this problem exists for people who don't have academic drive and don't want desk jobs: They go into trades. Tradespeople can often easily break $60k and many obtain wages closer to $80 - $100k.

To further increase this benefit, apprenticeships are often paid work, at lower wages. This vastly reduces the costs of education. After 4 years here, one earns their Journeyman certification and is a fully-qualified tradesperson in the province they were trained in. Growth is possible from there, of course.

Of course, it takes a certain kind of person to work in the trades.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Jor said:


> Very true. It'll be unlikely for me to become completely mental illness free since PTSD is considered incurable, but who knows.
> 
> 
> Low salary aren't they? They're down there with editor; I'll settle for it with the low salary if I really can't find anything else.


Depends on what you consider low and where you work. I'm intending on going into school counseling. It's on the lower end of salaries at ~56k/yr median, but that's for 10 months and they get government benefits. So to me, even though that's not the most lucrative thing ever, the two months of time off, all weekends and holidays off, and the benefits make it a good deal. It requires a Master's, though. Unfortunately I think most counseling jobs that don't require a Master's are going to be a much lower salary bracket.

IT sounds like the best answer thus far, though I think you're asking for sort of a hard combination here. IME, figure out what you can sustainably enjoy doing and what kind of environmental job parameters (schedule, indoor/outdoor, commute, etc) you can and can't tolerate, and forget about the salary for a while. It's never worth the money to be wishing you were somewhere else.


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

Have you considered a Liberal Arts Degree or maybe something to do with design?


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

As a fellow artist, and one that has had their work in a juried show, I have my own artblog at deviantart, have you ever considered going to college, majoring in the fine arts, then getting an internship at a local museum, as a curator? especially if you are good at art, and, school, museums want MFAs. I think you may have to compromise on your values though, of not doing commission work. The classic I will not sell out my soul. But, the fact is, that's our stock and trade, and, many professional artists I know, do that. In fact, all professional artists that I know, do that. They either do that, or teach. And many of the best famous artists have been commissioned, David for example, was commissioned by Napoleon. So, if you don't want to be the starving artist, but, not work a cookie cutter run of the mill job, that just spells BORING, SOULESS, ROUTINE, but, something uniquely you, there are artistic support groups, that can foster your individual being. So, I can't speak for you guys or you, as I am an ESTP, but, the compromise on doing commissions in one area of your INFPness, of, "I will not compromise," will satisfy, or has the potential to satisfy, your INFPness, of, being a unique individual in your professional life. I'm currently being mentored by a professional local artist. And the thing is, you're young, you can afford looking around, and, getting lost. Just some thoughts, from a person who has been in your shoes.


----------



## NowakiSelf (Apr 28, 2014)

There's been a lot of good job advice on here. I know 2 other INFPs and one is a counsellor, and the other has just gotten into counselling from marine biology for similar reasons you mentioned.

As you mentioned that you'd like to do something where you can help people but not counselling then maybe nursing? There are different options for nursing. You can specialise, normal nursing, mental health nursing, veterinary nursing. That's less emotionally taxing but you're still working with people, nurturing them back to health. I know a few nurses and they love their jobs. Although I don't know how the salary would convert over to Canada from the UK. If you work your way up here you can earn a lot of money. My aunt used to be a mental health nurse and has now become a ward manager for nurses and earns £55k a year. 

The only thing I will mention is that doing something you enjoy is the most important thing. Don't settle for something just because it offers the salary you want. You mentioned that you want a family which is fantastic, but that means you won't be alone with your income, you'll be part of a team and you'll look after each other. You don't need to worry that you'll have to be the sole breadwinner. In my opinion material wealth is worthless in comparison to emotional wealth .


----------

